# Tattoo & Piercing



## jaimelynn83 (Jan 16, 2006)

Do you tip the tattoo artist and or piercer?


----------



## gamaki (Jan 16, 2006)

I would think so Jaime. I would tip anyone who does work to my body. You Don't want them to think you don't appreciate how careful they (hopefully) are! Afterall, you might have to go back them for more work done.


----------



## cottoncandy (Jan 16, 2006)

i dont, but you can if you want to.


----------



## brendakaos (Jan 16, 2006)

I have before


----------



## monniej (Jan 16, 2006)

i think that would be a good idea. being a service provider myself, tips are always appreciated.


----------



## SqueeKee (Jan 16, 2006)

I usually don't tip my piercer, but now that you mention it, maybe I will when I go to get my girls done next month! :icon_chee

Although, now that I think of it . . . he _will_ be getting to see my girls *AND* he got to see my Lala when I got that pierced for my 21st bday . . . That's definitely more tip than I give the waiter or the delivery guy! LOL!


----------



## Becka (Jan 16, 2006)

Yes, I'd tip.


----------



## suzukigrrl (Jan 16, 2006)

Sure do! and when I haven't had the extra money to tip I always apologize for not being able to. I don't tip when I go to the piercing school, but then I'm not really paying the piercer I'm just buying the jewelry.


----------



## Marisol (Jan 16, 2006)

I would think so since they are providing a service. Just like you would a hairdresser, waiter, etc.


----------



## Marisol (Jan 17, 2006)

If its the owner, then you don't have to tip them. That is something I have heard before.


----------



## Kimberleylotr (Jan 17, 2006)

hehe. thats funny. we dont tips here.


----------



## LAHENNESY26 (Jan 17, 2006)

I Have Never Tipped Before Because When I Pay Them I Dont Have Anymore Money.


----------



## speerrituall1 (Jan 17, 2006)

I've always tipped mine. She's been in business 24 years and does excellent work!:clap


----------



## MACz.Addict (Jan 17, 2006)

I would tip both  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## jessiee (Mar 23, 2006)

Hi, I thought it would be interesting to know who here has tatoos, how many, and what it is(pics would be nice  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />)

Any of you got piercingsÂ»?

I have and angel on my left shoulder, a tribal sign on my lower back and little paws on my stomach

might post pics later


----------



## schlemmerm3779 (Mar 23, 2006)

I have 6 tattoo's, two dolphins swimming in a ying yang position on my hip, 2 butterflies on my ankle, Hibiscus on my shoulder, a big ass butterfly on the small of my back and a stupid jerry garcia bear on my tummy


----------



## Sirvinya (Mar 23, 2006)

I just have one hole in each ear. I'm not a fan of getting pierced, I almost threw up when I had my belly button done. I don't have any tattoos either.

My brother has 3 tattoos that he designed himself. He'd get more but he's a poor student.


----------



## Lil_Claude (Mar 23, 2006)

I only have one tattoo. It's on my ankle it's hard to describe.. it's a big heart and a little heart and it has a tribal going through them.


----------



## MACGoddess (Mar 23, 2006)

I am about to get my Tragus done in both ears and I have a navel ring and piercings in either ear.

No tats yet, I want to get 2 stars for 2 people that I loved and have passed on.


----------



## SqueeKee (Mar 23, 2006)

I have one very ugly tattoo that I hope to get removed someday. It's homemade and very fugly.

I have 5 piercings: 1 in each ear, tongue, navel and uh . . . one just a further south than my navel :icon_chee

I want to get both my nipples pierced soon, and then I'm done with piercings altogether.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## vanilla_sky (Mar 23, 2006)

I love pierced ears, I have 10 piercings in both ears (including tragus) and I want to get like two more atches: the rest of my body is tatoo and piercing free.


----------



## eightthirty (Mar 23, 2006)

What's a tragus? I've had four holes in each ear, but I'm back down to one each due to an earring trauma - long story, but I basically had to have my earring removed from inside my skin by a nurse. I've had my nose pierced. I've got one tatoo. I'll try to take a pic later.


----------



## SexxyKitten (Mar 23, 2006)

i have 4 tattoos: a butterfly on my right hip, a celtic knot on my back (getting covered up soon though  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> ), "Carpe Diem" on my back, and a kokopelli on my left hip (coverup--just done this friday! will post pics when i find my camera's usb cable)..

i have 11/12 piercings: ears (2x each--1st hole gauged to 10 in both), tragus, daith, industrial (could count as 1 or 2 as i have a bar running between the holes), nostril, nipples, and ummm :whistling: :icon_wink

i'm planning more tattoos and piercings..i guess i'm an exterior decorator to the max lol


----------



## posterofagirl (Mar 23, 2006)

Just one hole in each ear, no tattoos.


----------



## dentaldee (Mar 24, 2006)

i have 4 hole in my ears and my belly button is done too. I have 1 tattoo on the side of my calf it's tribal like and aqua blue, about 2.5 inches long I want to add to it and make it bigger soon but not sure how/what to do. will post pic later

the tragus is the front part of the ear that is attached to the side of your face ( kinda the sticky outy piece)and is cartilage.


----------



## vanilla_sky (Mar 24, 2006)

here:

(this one is not me)


----------



## Tesia (Mar 24, 2006)

i only have five piercing and they are all on my ears... i have been wanting to get my navel pierced for the longest time...hoepfully i ll get it by the summer..i dont have any tats yet but i always wanted a cross near my stomach but i dont think i ll get it b/c i might not have a flat stomach forever


----------



## Anyah_Green (Mar 24, 2006)

little note: loved having my _tragus pierced. I had the right one done. No pain and super cute. but they didn't go with the diamonds i got for V day! lol! So I took it out. :wacko: _

_1_

_I have had a lot of stuff....ready? Well I have a huge tat of my oldest Daughter's name with vines and pretty flowers in the middle of my upper back. I got flowers because "Ayanna" means beautiful flower in Swihili ( sorry about the sp)._

_2_

_On my left arm I have a fairy with vines arking over heard with my second daughter's name under the fairy ( my fav tat to be honest!) And the vines go perfect with this tat because "Chloe" means blooming._

_3 right ankle I have stars that go around with 2 moons and a sun in the center ( most hated tat! lol! It' messy looking)._

_4_

_I have Hubby's name in the middle of my lower back...it's a sideways figure 8 ( means eternity) and also there are flames around the snake 9 also enternity). _

_I think that's it! loL! I'm sitting here counting and lookng....lol!_

_When I was 20 I pierced my left nipple...hurt yes. but worth it in bed! lol! _

_Then I had my nose done 2 times...same place. I loved having my nose done! It was so cute! But smart girl that I am.. I took it out the first time cause I had my baby Ayanna...I didn't want her to pull it out! lol! Then I had to get it re-done and it never healed correctly. Same thing with my nipple. I took it out cause I was sick of it. But then when I wanted it back they had to re-pierce. She went into the aerola and it wasn't good. It was only truely healed for like a day. Then I took it out.It hurt th entire time too!_

_Anyways I'll see if I can scrounge up some pics. I don't have any of the boob!:whistling: lol! I'm not sure of the ears either....Ill take a look!_

_Luv Anyah aka Anne-Marie_


----------



## dentaldee (Mar 24, 2006)

when you have you're nipples done.... does it look lumpy when you wear a tight t-shirt???


----------



## Anyah_Green (Mar 24, 2006)

I flaunted it girl! i was 20! lol! So if I was wearing a wonder bra and a tight shirt..then no. But if it's a no-pading bra...you're showing the world! loL!


----------



## PaleBeauty66 (Mar 24, 2006)

I have both ears pierced, eyebrow, labret, tounge,navel,nose! I'm planning on getting alot of tatts! so yeah!


----------



## Retro-Violet (Mar 24, 2006)

one tatoo (i want to get a half sleeve on my left arm, but i need money and some more ideas before that happens). this is on my lower back, henry rollins is my hereo, so when i met him, i had him sign my back. and there you go.







piercings: 3 on my right ear, 2 on my left ear, nipples, lip, and i used to have my nose done but it got infected so i need to get it pierced again.


----------



## shorts22 (Mar 24, 2006)

ouch, does that hurt?

but as for me i have 1 tatt. it's on my ankle. It's the chinese symbol for _sister_, my best friend and I got it our last year in high school. It was really fun, because we went on a road trip to another state and got it there, just because. lol but now we rarely talk.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />

but other than that i have my ears pierced. I've had my nose and tongue pierced but took them out after a while..


----------



## KathrynNicole (Mar 24, 2006)

Tattoos: Zero

Piercings: Two


----------



## Becka (Mar 24, 2006)

I have my ears pierced, a belly button ring, a yin and yang tattoo left bicep and a toe ring tattoo. The toe ring is a few hearts joined by a wavy line.

I only wear one earring in each ear now, but years ago I used to wear zircona studs, 3 on each side, looked pretty cool having my ears all jewelled up. The two sets of holes have long closed up, don't do that any more.


----------



## noheaeighty8 (Mar 24, 2006)

i have my both ears pierced. the top left ear was pierced but i had to take it out cause it got infected. i had my tongue pierced, took it out when i got pregnant and tried to put it back in after and it closed. (that suck's) i have my belly button done and thats it for piercing. i'm getting my nose done next month. i have one tattoo on my lower back. its a tribal with a cross in the middle. thats all for now. i want to get more in the future. i'll post pix later.


----------



## makeupfreak72 (Mar 24, 2006)

i have three tatoos a purle rose on my right wrist a chinese symbol on my left forarm that means hope and my oldest sons name Alex on my lower back with all kinds of artsy designs under it, my nose is pierced and just my ears, nothing crazy but was left with a few holes from where i have tooken them out since i got married and had 2 more kids! gotta look more like a mommy i guess! (lol)


----------



## Saja (Mar 24, 2006)

I have 3 tattoes....lower back, shoulder blade and ankle and nipple piercing. Beacuse of where they are, most people dont see them, or know i have them. I likie it that way....ii like to be able to hide them, or show them depending on my mood.


----------



## Elisabeth (Mar 24, 2006)

I don't have any tatoos at all.

When I was 20 years old, I went to a place ( I don't want to offend anybody here so.I'll just say..) where tatoos were not a good thing..

and it kind of just stuck with me;

plus the fact that I have so many moles on my body:icon_eek: 

my goals is to get *rid of *all the marks on my body, not add more.

But I like and admire tatoos on others and once had a male friend who

had a three-quarter like Kim described..he would lovingly and

painstakingly design each tatoo and they all had special meaning to him..

I went with him once to his favorite parlor in San Francisco..it was great watching the artists work!!!!


----------



## Jennifer (Mar 25, 2006)

i have no tattoos and 4 piercings: 2 in each ear. i'm boring lol


----------



## cardboardboxed (Mar 25, 2006)

Two self done tattoos (on accident) of stars on my hips. Yeah don't ask. Thought it'd be cool and temporary to carve stars in my hips and fill them with ink... but they've been there for about a year now. So I guess they're not going away. At least I have a steady hand and they look good!

As far as piercings, I have 5 holes in left ear, 4 holes in right, but I rarely wear earrings anymore. i also have my belly button, tongue and nose done on both sides. I had an eyebrow piercing for a while but got tired of it. I want a monroe piercing and a center lip piercing really bad! As well as a tattoo that says "ENDER" on my upper back. I've been planning to get that tattoo since I was 16 (I'll be 19 in a monthish) but i never got around to it, lol.


----------



## babykitty219 (Mar 25, 2006)

I have to piercings in each of my ears and my belly button pierced.

I just recently turned 18 so I'm still in debate on a tattoo. I want one but have a feeling that I'm too much of a wuss. :wacko: lol


----------



## prettybabi11492 (Mar 25, 2006)

0 tatoos, 2 piercings in each ear. you guys have more piercings than i thought lol.


----------



## sadlrl (Mar 25, 2006)

> ouch' date=' does that hurt?
> quote']
> 
> i have my right tragus pierced. it only hurt the day i got it done (almost three years ago now...) and for a few days it bled whenever i chewed something tough or drank something thick like a milkshake through a straw.
> ...


----------



## linda46125 (Mar 25, 2006)

*I have 2 ear piercings, my belly button pierced and a pretty little tattoo around my belly button!*


----------



## Lavazza (Mar 27, 2006)

I got one in the stomach...and somewhat more downward ;-)


----------



## looooch (Mar 27, 2006)

I have an eyebrow piercing and i want my lip done so badly


----------



## LipglossQueen (Mar 27, 2006)

I only have one hole in each ear, but by the summer I plan to get second holes done in my ear and my belly button. Eventually I also want to pierce my tongue and the top of my left ear, not to mention a few tattoos but I need to decide exactly what and where.


----------



## Pepperpops (Mar 28, 2006)

I have 5 tattoos ...

A daisy on my ankle, First one.

A gecko on my Hip - got it when I was backpacking in Australia ...

3 Japanses symbols going down the left side of my back, representing Female, Strength and year of the ox ( my birth year )

They are very addictive but I think thats it. I've run out of spots where they wouldnt be seen on an everyday basis !


----------



## lluna (Mar 28, 2006)

i've got three piercings.. nothing all that exciting, one in each ear and my navel. and i've got a tat on my outer ankle of two stars, one covering a star i did myself that didn't look all that bad but i thought it would be best to get it done over.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## Twinkles-TX (Mar 29, 2006)

Great Topic! I hope you guys post some pictures. I have 5 piercings in my ears, but only wear 2 now. I also have a pierced navel. The navel hurt so bad I don't think I will get anything else pierced. No tattoos.


----------



## iluvgators (Mar 29, 2006)

I have 4 tattoos getting the 5th this summer of an alligator on my top right foot with the tail going up around my ankle. I have a small english bulldog on my right ankle, a band of open and closed rose buds on my left ankle with the leaves, the chinese sign for patience with hubbys (David) name over it on my inside left forearm, and on inside right forearm is chinese sign for love with my kids names on it. Taylors on top and Claytons on the bottom. I love tattoos!

Take care all,


----------



## JennJMB (Mar 30, 2006)

I have my ears pierced once and also my eyebrow pierced. I got back and forth about how I feel about my eyebrow. I've had it for about two years now and I'm kinda over it, so I'll probably let it close soon. It was fun while it lasted!


----------



## angelxdevil (Mar 30, 2006)

I have 3 tatoos

thigh - an angel kissing a devil

right shoulder - tatty teddy saying friends always

base of spine - 2 roses entwined with my childrens names in (painful)

I also have my tongue pierced x


----------



## LipglossQueen (Mar 30, 2006)

Angel did the tongue piercing hurt alot? On a scale of 1-10?


----------



## angelxdevil (Mar 30, 2006)

I've had it done 3 times now honey x

First time was when I was 25 and I was grabbing at youth lol - she numbed it but you don't feel pain more like pressure.

Second time was about 6 months later as it fell out and closed up within minutes. She didn't numb it and prodded for at least an hour to find the hole.... That hurt.

Third time was just before I had my second child I thought come on now got to grow up a little. Took it out and again it closed up really quickly. Within an hour I missed it so much I had it re-pierced after he was born lol - This time I went to someone totally different and he never numbed it or anything just jabbed it and no pain whatsoever.

HTH's x


----------



## LipglossQueen (Mar 30, 2006)

Thanx!


----------



## melpaganlibran (Mar 30, 2006)

I have a sign for libra on my right bicep, basic black, with my birthyear under it-1978.

the libra sign looks like an omega with a line under it for those who don't know...esentially an upside-down horseshoe with a line directly beneath. sorta.

I have no peircings at all, I like the way they look in moderation...I had my ears done at 12 yro and took them out. Looked great, hated the way they "feel." My husband has ears peirced and I like it. I roundly hate facial peircings though.


----------



## TransitioningK (Apr 2, 2006)

no tats. had tongue pierced but took it out. both of my ears are pierced.


----------



## piinnkkk (Apr 4, 2006)

I have 2 piercings in each ear and my belly pierced (below). Also, I have one tattoo (below) on my right lower stomach area.


----------



## lesa (Apr 5, 2006)

I have my ears pierced, 3 holes left ear, 1 right ear, navel piercing, 7 tattoos, lightning bolt right upper thigh, heart on left breast, sun, moon, and stars right shoulder, my Dad's signature, date of birth date of death, and POPS on the back of my neck. The signature is from his solo license while in the air force, and a huge tribal sun on my lower back in the middle. I count the sun moon and stars as two because they were done at different times, and my next one is dancing bats on my tummy. I love fruit bats, they are so cute!


----------



## dentaldee (May 11, 2006)

K..........finally posting a pic of my tat. I got it about 5 years ago.........it's on the side of my calf up near my knee........i want to add to it but i don't know what would lokk good!!


----------



## Pepperpops (May 11, 2006)

I used to have my navel pierced but took it out when I had my son 4 years ago...

I have 3 japanese symbols going up the side of my back. They are the symbols for strength, 1973 ( year I was born ) and female . Basically "GIRL POWER" in japanese lol.

I have gerbera daisy on my ankle that is ugly and faded. I would like to get it covered with something nice one day...

I have a Gecko on my hip that I got while I was backpacking in Australia at age 20....*sigh* It was bright pink but now it is light pink and the black has gone grey. I would also liek to add to or fix it up because this one is super special to me  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## Arial (May 11, 2006)

I have a large black tribal on my back, it`s a work still in progress.

Another one up the side of lower leg.

Ears pierced 9 times ( I like odd numbers)

Side of nose and septum.

Tongue

Nipples

3 intimate.

My next tats will be on the palms of my hands.

Arial

No-one is promised tomorrow


----------



## Aquilah (May 11, 2006)

6 tattoos total, and I know I'm getting at least one more, but I want two more. They're all pretty much hidden, so unless I'm in a bikini, you'll only see my wrist and ankle on a daily basis...

1 - Kanji for Friendship on my right ankle

2 - Chinese Zodiac for my oldest daughter on my right wrist (Tiger)

3 - Celtic knot triangle along my spine

4 - Star on my left hip bone

5 - Tribal back piece w/ a daisy in the center

6 - Crescent moon w/ cloud wrapped around it and stars all round

WANT TO GET

(7 - Chinese Zodiac for Year of the Monkey for myself &amp; youngest daughter)

(8 - My husband's name w/ a Playboy bunny ~ cliche, but I want it LMAO)

I used to have my navel &amp; my tongue pierced. At one time I had 7 total holes between my ears... Now I only have one piercing per ear, and my cartilege on my left ear... I'll take pics later tonight and post them w/ this...


----------



## KISKA (May 12, 2006)

My belly button and 3 holes on each ear. I was thinking of getting my nose done but I know that my parrots would keep trying to bite it off and my hair would keep getting caught in it so no.

I want to get a tatoo but something small with meaning which I don't know what right now...and I change my mind so often I am scared Ill want it removed like a week after. lol


----------



## Aquilah (Aug 19, 2006)

Here's mine...


----------



## Annia (Aug 19, 2006)

Here's mine =x

had to take updated pics.. excuse the pajamas in both pics LOL

Yeah it's actually old and it needs to be retouched hehe







The right side it is messed up from scarring? It scabbed there when I got it. Anyways I want to get that part fixed now. =x


----------



## Aquilah (Aug 19, 2006)

Awww, that's a cute cat Annia! I like it!


----------



## nehcterg (Aug 19, 2006)

I only have my ears (1 each) right now. I had my nose pierced last summer but had an allergic reaction (I was told that there was a slim to none chance it would happen) to it. I was stubborn to remove it and ended up getting a really bad cold and sneezed it out. I plan on having it done again next month with a titanium screw.

I don't have any tattoos yet but have been working on some designs. This is one I came up with for a friend in high school (2 years ago) that had lost one of her grandparents. But now I'm in love with the design and may use it on myself.


----------



## Guenevere (Aug 19, 2006)

I've had my nipples, ears, belly button, lip (like a beauty mark), nose pierced but I've taken them all out except my nipples and 5 in my ears with the first two stretched.

I've got two tattoos, one on my butt and one on my wrist (and pinky) and I'm waiting 'till my hunny finishes his sleeve to get more. I'm going to be gettin' both my shoulders done with appropriately themed pin ups.


----------



## Guenevere (Aug 19, 2006)

That would be gorgeous!


----------



## Guenevere (Aug 19, 2006)

Oh, here's my hunny's sleeve, so far it's been about 3 sittings, we're hoping only one more! I'm totally diggin' the colors, they're so vibrant!


----------



## Vintage.Glam (Aug 19, 2006)

i have 8 piercings including 2 in my ears, 2 in my nose (one on each side) belly button, lip, eyebrow, tongue  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />

and

3 tattoos

a barcode on the back of my neck

20 little stars on my lower back

and the word "vanity" on my left wrist (then soon to be getting virtue on my right to go with the vanity  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> )


----------



## goddess13 (Aug 19, 2006)

I just have my ears pierced - one in each ear. I don't have any tattoos.


----------



## Guenevere (Aug 19, 2006)

LOL! You got Vanity first eh! j/k, LOL!


----------



## unmuzzleme (Aug 19, 2006)

Wow!!!!!!! Your tattoos are all so great! I hope more people post pics of theirs....*hint hint!*

I ony have my ears pierced, one hole in each. I'm veeeery boring!

I chalk it up to indecisiveness and cheapness. I have been very close to doing various piercings before, but I always decide not to because a) it's expensive and B) my future career (lawyer) may not be the best place for such things as eyebrow piercings, nose piercings, etc....

Oh well! I want a tattoo though...a discreet one!

Thanks for sharing everyone!


----------



## Vintage.Glam (Aug 19, 2006)

hahaha.

yah! i thought it would cooler on it's own. and the writing style is cooler!

haha.

=D


----------



## Saja (Aug 19, 2006)

My avtar is the tattoo i have on my lower back.I dont have pics of the others


----------



## KimC2005 (Aug 19, 2006)

I only have my 3 holes in my ears. But, I kinda want a tattoo on my lower hip and my belly button pierced. I haven't decided yet though..


----------



## LVA (Aug 19, 2006)

i want to get a small butterfly on one of my shoulders .. first i have to get over my fear of the needle  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## mylaiva (Aug 19, 2006)

I have my ears pierced (one hole in each ear) and I have my nose pierced (a tiny stud). No tats.


----------



## crazy13eautiful (Aug 19, 2006)

I'm more of a piercings person, but I do want to get one tattoo. On the back of my neck, I want to get the constellations of my parent's and brother's signs in hopefully *crosses fingers* glow in the dark ink. As for piercings, I have 17, most being in my ears though. My left ear I have 10, the right I have 4(two got ripped out by my dog), I also have my lip and nose done as well. I plan on adding alot more including the right side of my neck and tounge =D


----------



## rdenee (Aug 19, 2006)

I am another boring one. I just have my ears done. One hole each. I wanted a tattoo when I was in college, but I couldn't find one that I loved enough!


----------



## dawn767 (Apr 4, 2014)

I know this thread is kind of old...but hoping to get some help with a decision. I'm having a hard time deciding which tattoo to get....


----------



## Esthylove (Apr 4, 2014)

I just happened to be looking at this post. And if you are deciding between the pictures then I like the first one!


----------



## Esthylove (Apr 4, 2014)

And well since I'm here I figured I'd share my piercings. I have two sets of normal ones on my ears, cartilage, and a triple forward helix that I got last year for my birthday ( I don't do needles or blood so this one was hard for me) I also have my navel pierced. I'd say I'm done for awhile, since I almost passed out from two of them. LOL


----------



## SaraP (Apr 5, 2014)

I'm kind of covered in strategically placed tattoos, I use to have a number but thing have built into each other. Somewhere around 12 or 13. I work in a professional field working with clients who would never guess what's going on under my clothing. Before I had my rugrats I had 2 tongue rings (one stud &amp; one ring), belly button, and both the ladies...Now you'd never know I had/have a 'wild' side


----------



## Kristine Walker (Apr 6, 2014)

Three piercings in each ear, small black Peace symbol on upper left arm


----------



## lizmun (Nov 18, 2015)

normal ears piercing and a piercing in my navel, my husbands name on my wrist and hopefully another tatt soon. lol


----------



## lizmun (Nov 18, 2015)

LVA said:


> i want to get a small butterfly on one of my shoulders .. first i have to get over my fear of the needle  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


Omg i hate needles very afraid of them cant't do simple shots..lol but i got a tattoo on my wrist and yes it hurt but not what i thought. no crying or screaming just a slight burning feeling. i want more tatts im will to take the burning feeling cuz its not what you think its is. Good luck.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## BryanClifford (Jul 16, 2018)

both


----------



## lisa94 (Nov 2, 2018)

My 45-year old friend made a tattoo and it looks just awesome! I couldn't even imagine that she will make this step - her lifestyle is totally misfitting it (she works as a consultant in a bank).  But I have to admit that the orchid on her back looks just stunning.


----------



## SayDee (Nov 5, 2018)

That depends. If the work is done well, ofc ?


----------



## maryfink (Jan 29, 2019)

I have one smal tatoo with cat) and i dream on one more big picture in my back! also i want to do a piercing on my nose


----------



## larrypolson (May 29, 2019)

No because its don`t like for me!


----------

